
Int64 in JavaScript (Brendan Eich) - dchest
http://www.slideshare.net/BrendanEich/int64
======
sjrd
That would be amazing for languages that compile to JavaScript and have to
support 64-bit integers. In the Scala.js compiler, we have managed to get
pretty close (around 3x) the speed of Int32 arithmetics, but a native
implementation would easily get us closer to 1x (if appropriately specified
and optimized by VMs).

